# a castaweb bomb!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

matt has hit me with some great cigars,but take a look at this picture,and see if you can spot what's wrong:










yep,that's one of my tubes!
what kind of person bomb's you back with your own tube?
a diabolical person i reckon. i mean,c'mon man,that's just mean!

thanks for the great smokes matt!
they will definitely be enjoyed,and i'm pretty sure i can use the tube again too...lol


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Like being shot with your own gun eh Shucks?


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

You know, it is possible that the tube is a counterfeit. We may have a copy cat bomber to deal with.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man if I had a "Youve been bombed by SHUCKINS tube" it would be on my Mantle of prized possessions. Matt - those dang things are "priceless" bro!


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

simplechords said:


> You know, it is possible that the tube is a counterfeit. We may have a copy cat bomber to deal with.


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man if I had a "Youve been bombed by SHUCKINS tube" it would be on my Mantle of prized possessions. Matt - those dang things are "priceless" bro!


Be careful what you wish for around here.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man if I had a "Youve been bombed by SHUCKINS tube" it would be on my Mantle of prized possessions. Matt - those dang things are "priceless" bro!


I have to agree I would put it on top of my wineador with all the other things I want to show off to my buddies!!!

Awesome bomb and thats hilarious to send the tube back to him..... But you do realize that you in a way gave him more ammo to cause more devastation!!!! Congrats on the great sticks Ron!!!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

The N on that one stick.... must mean that you are a Corn Husker fan !
Be careful with that in Tennessee, or it will be a REAL TIME BOMB !!:argue:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, great stuff Matt! Nice hit on the shuckinator. Enjoy Ron!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I use the tube everytime I need to take 1 cigar somewhere.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Homing Tube!

Nice hit.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe he was just bein 'considerate. Ron goes through those tubes faster than I go through a box of Suzy Q's and probly figgered he was getting low and just didn't want him to run out?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

If it was sent by tashaz we would just figure he sent a boomerang tube. From Ron, well, i guess it just missed him and wanted to find it's way home like a lost puppy. 


Great hit and well deserved.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think if I had one of Shuckin's bomb tubes, I'd do one of those picture things like people do with Flat Stanley. It'd be like, Shuckin's tube goes to the Grand Canyon or Empire State building... 

Hmmm... I think all you guys who've received one of Shuckin's bombs should do that... seriously. How many places can we get pictures of a "You have been bombed by Shuckins" at?

With all the bombs this man has dropped it would be a worldwide phenomenon!

What do y'all think?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I think if I had one of Shuckin's bomb tubes, I'd do one of those picture things like people do with Flat Stanley. It'd be like, Shuckin's tube goes to the Grand Canyon or Empire State building...
> 
> Hmmm... I think all you guys who've received one of Shuckin's bombs should do that... seriously. How many places can we get pictures of a "You have been bombed by Shuckins" at?
> 
> ...


I like this idea. Think I'm gonna throw mine in the bike's saddlebags.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

that's a great idea. too bad I don't go anywhere.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i gave my shuckins tube to my buddy whos always putting one cigar in his 3 cigar "travel" thing, and it gets knocked around.. now theyre safe and sound.. before they explode!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> . . .and i'm pretty sure i can use the tube again too...lol


Matt, you're either an idiot... or a genius.

Only time will tell which.

:ss


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Ron...love that Serie N. Smoked one last week. PRetty sure you've had one, but if not, pretty sure you'd enjoy it as well. We were making a little joke about the N always pointing North and that cigar could be a compass for us over here in Iraq...without missing a beat, one of my buds said "You got a N on yours?" "Yeah, you don't?" "No, mine's a Z"...Priceless...

Kevin


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I think if I had one of Shuckin's bomb tubes, I'd do one of those picture things like people do with Flat Stanley. It'd be like, Shuckin's tube goes to the Grand Canyon or Empire State building...
> 
> Hmmm... I think all you guys who've received one of Shuckin's bombs should do that... seriously. How many places can we get pictures of a "You have been bombed by Shuckins" at?
> 
> ...


+ rg for that idea. I love it. Someone needs to start a new thread "Tube Shuckins"...ROTFLMAO


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Shuckins I would check on the CA website to see if its a counterfeit.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I think if I had one of Shuckin's bomb tubes, I'd do one of those picture things like people do with Flat Stanley. It'd be like, Shuckin's tube goes to the Grand Canyon or Empire State building...
> 
> Hmmm... I think all you guys who've received one of Shuckin's bombs should do that... seriously. How many places can we get pictures of a "You have been bombed by Shuckins" at?
> 
> ...


Great idea, I travel worldwide and can have some fun with this, The Shuckins tube is going into my bag now.

Or wait, this might be a problem in the airports.... TSA has enough problems keeping their hands off my cutter without the word bomb on something.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

If this works out, maybe it could be its own thread... 

OR... what if it were kind of a PIF thing. Someone takes one of the tubes and puts a nice stick in it and chooses someone random from the forum and sends it to them. That person takes the tube and gets a pic of it in their hometown at a "famous" or "infamous" place, puts a new 'gar in it and sends it to the next unsuspecting person. Each person posts the photo in the thread that way we can keep track of who has had the tube/bomb.

Thoughts?

Neal


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

shuckins said:


> matt has hit me with some great cigars,but take a look at this picture,and see if you can spot what's wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron,

You are more than welcome. A small token to express my gratitude to you.

As for the tube, I had two reasons for sending it. First was the stick that was inside is a pretty good cigar and I wanted to protect is as much as I could on its journey to you. I know, I could have just used a tube from another cigar. That brings us to the second, and more important reason. I thought you may have never had the thrill of getting one of these specific tubes in the mail. It is a really neat experience and I wanted you to feel it. I have named the experience "The 5 Stages of a Shuckins Bomb" Each stage I experienced is described below.

*Stage 1)* *CURIOUS* 
Mmmmm, what is this unexpected box on my porch. I don't remember ordering anything. Is that for my girlfriend or me? Me? Great.

*Stage 2)* *CURIOUSER* Go to basement out of girlfriends prying eyes and see what in the hell is in this box.

*Stage 3) SURPRISED* Open box and see............CIGARS! :woohoo: I didn't order any cigars. See cigars in finger bag and ogle them. Some of these are specific sticks that you have read about and wanted to try. You are starting to feel really happy. And confused. Good feeling to be sure but kind of odd at the same time.

*Stage 4) OVERWHELMED *You search in the box to see if there is a packing list or something and you come across a note and a tube that says "You have been bombed by Shuckin's" right on the side. Inside the tube is a cigar that you would have to travel a ways to buy, not something that you could get in a B&M in the states. You are kind of speechless. What the hell is going on here?

*Stage 5) BURSTING* I feel like someone who has won the lottery. I have to tell someone about this. I go upstairs and tell my girlfriend that someone I have never spoken to, let alone met, has sent me a gift of several good cigars out of the blue. 
"Are you sure?" She said. "Is it one of those things where they send you something and then try to bill you later?" 
I said that I was certain it was not something like that , just someone sharing what he has with people he considers somehow worthy.
"What did you do that would make him deem you worthy of this generosity?" She asked. 
I tell her damned if I know. 
"Well what a nice thing to do." She said. "I can tell you are happy. This must be fun for you." 
She is right, it was fun for me. A lot of fun.

I hope I surprised you a little bit and that you had a little fun with the counter attack.

Thanks again brother


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Excellent post, Matt. But "worthy" has nothing to do with it (I don't think) - that's what makes it so incredible!

:ss


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Excellent post, Matt. But "worthy" has nothing to do with it (I don't think) - that's what makes it so incredible!
> 
> :ss


Thanks Terry. I don't know if worthyness is factored in when Ron is plugging in his coordinates to drop a bomb. I do know that his gift kind of blew my mind and I was hoping to, at least in part, return the favor.

BTW, I noticed you are up in Vantucky. We are neighbors my friend.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Excellent post, Matt. But "worthy" has nothing to do with it (I don't think) - that's what makes it so incredible!
> 
> :ss


Also noticed that you recently smoked a *Tabak Especial Red Eye. *What did you think? The reason I ask is that I bought some these without paying attention to what I was getting and ended up with 10 of them. I was pissed at myself for the mistake and figured a good punishment would be to have to smoke one. I have never tried an infused cigar and frankly, the idea did not appeal to me very much. Was I ever pleasantly surprised. I really enjoyed the thing. What makes it even stranger is that I don't drink coffee. Weird.

This was about 45 days ago and I am almost out of these things and feel like I need to get some more. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

castaweb said:


> "I can tell you are happy. This must be fun for you."


Just wait. Soon she'll be like "I don't care about your f*cking cigars, how do you know someone didn't poison them? Why are a bunch of strange guys sending each other phallic shaped objects? They cost how much?

Ahhhh Hellz NO!"

Or something like that.

Nice return-to-sender bomb though!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

User Name said:


> Just wait. Soon she'll be like "I don't care about your f*cking cigars, how do you know someone didn't poison them? Why are a bunch of strange guys sending each other phallic shaped objects? They cost how much?
> 
> Ahhhh Hellz NO!"
> 
> ...


Actually, I lucked out with this one. She not only approves of my cigar smoking, she actually likes the smell of smoke. She has not bitched about one cigar related thing in almost a year. She did say the other day that sometimes my breath is kind of sour the next day. That seems like a fair observation to me.

The way you put it, "Guys sending each other phallic shaped objects," does make is sound a little weird. Oh well, weird is not always a bad thing.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

castaweb said:


> Actually, I lucked out with this one. She not only approves of my cigar smoking, she actually likes the smell of smoke. She has not bitched about one cigar related thing in almost a year. She did say the other day that sometimes my breath is kind of sour the next day. That seems like a fair observation to me.
> 
> The way you put it, "Guys sending each other phallic shaped objects," does make is sound a little weird. Oh well, weird is not always a bad thing.


It could get worse. She might start talking about how length doesn't matter... that it's really ring gauge that's important...

I only see this going downhill and into the gutter from here!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not the size of the cigar that counts...it's how you smoke it.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

User Name said:


> It's not the size of the cigar that counts...it's how you smoke it.


LOL, indeed!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

castaweb said:


> Thanks Terry. I don't know if worthyness is factored in when Ron is plugging in his coordinates to drop a bomb. I do know that his gift kind of blew my mind and I was hoping to, at least in part, return the favor.
> 
> BTW, I noticed you are up in Vantucky. We are neighbors my friend.


Well, howdy neighbor! I work in Lake Oswego, so I'm Portland, too. I occasionally stop by for a "breather" at Broadway Cigar Co (the one on, uh, Broadway), or Paul's Cigars on Beaverton-Hillsdale. Would like to try Cascade out on 82nd someday. Maybe see you around, who knows?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

castaweb said:


> Also noticed that you recently smoked a *Tabak Especial Red Eye. *What did you think? The reason I ask is that I bought some these without paying attention to what I was getting and ended up with 10 of them. I was pissed at myself for the mistake and figured a good punishment would be to have to smoke one. I have never tried an infused cigar and frankly, the idea did not appeal to me very much. Was I ever pleasantly surprised. I really enjoyed the thing. What makes it even stranger is that I don't drink coffee. Weird.
> 
> This was about 45 days ago and I am almost out of these things and feel like I need to get some more. Who woulda thunk?


I liked the Red Eye more than I thought I would, too. I used to keep a few ACIDs (the Kuba Kubas) around, and some Javas, and while decent I would not go out of my way to keep them in stock - they are a good occasional break from routine. The Red Eye was like a rich dessert after a steak dinner, though. I've got one resting that I hate to see go, but go it will - up in flames.

They smell and taste like rich tobacco, strong black coffee, dark bitter chocolate, maybe a touch of mint. I highly approve. Be good to herf a few, maybe at 82nd Ave Tobacco & Pipe someday? Their website is wonky right now, but I know they have some of the Tabak Especial line.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, howdy neighbor! I work in Lake Oswego, so I'm Portland, too. I occasionally stop by for a "breather" at Broadway Cigar Co (the one on, uh, Broadway), or Paul's Cigars on Beaverton-Hillsdale. Would like to try Cascade out on 82nd someday. Maybe see you around, who knows?


Hmmm - a new recruit for the Squids?? :fish2:


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, howdy neighbor! I work in Lake Oswego, so I'm Portland, too. I occasionally stop by for a "breather" at Broadway Cigar Co (the one on, uh, Broadway), or Paul's Cigars on Beaverton-Hillsdale. Would like to try Cascade out on 82nd someday. Maybe see you around, who knows?


I have been to both of the Broadway stores. They are pretty nice really.
I have been to 82nd and it's not bad but it is also a pretty good sized head shop and a pretty small smoking area so that is a little off putting sometimes.
I have not tried Pauls. What do you think?
Kell's is nice downtown because you can have a nice Guinness or Harp. I also have enjoyed El Gaucho downtown.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I liked the Red Eye more than I thought I would, too.
> They smell and taste like rich tobacco, strong black coffee, dark bitter chocolate, maybe a touch of mint. I highly approve. Be good to herf a few, maybe at 82nd Ave Tobacco & Pipe someday? Their website is wonky right now, but I know they have some of the Tabak Especial line.


That is a great description. These are good bordering on very, very good cigars. I love the flavor on your lips when you are smoking these guys.


----------

